# 2015 F150 2/2.7liter V-6 Specs. Released



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Read online 325horsepower and 375ft lb torque, PLUS 8,500lbs towing capacity! Just saw a video online smoking the Dodge ecodiesel and 5.3 Chevy towing 7,000lbs uphill. This might be another engine choice for me in Dec.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Link to video?


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Jay Baker said:


> Link to video?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...twIwAQ&usg=AFQjCNF_MXVTegYCK7kf9SiVdKTVvCMMiw


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Article*

Dodge ecodiesel still has more torque than the f-150. I wouldn't buy either one of them though, IMO.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

http://m.motortrend.com/wot/2015_fo...rated_325_hp_375_lb_ft_tows_max_8500_lbs.html


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> Dodge ecodiesel still has more torque than the f-150. I wouldn't buy either one of them though, IMO.


 You must drive a Tundra


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Negative*



kcbrockett said:


> You must drive a Tundra


Nope duramax


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

snapperlicious said:


> Dodge ecodiesel still has more torque than the f-150. I wouldn't buy either one of them though, IMO.


Than the 2.7L Ecoboost. But my 3.5L Ecoboost had 420 ft-lbs just like the EcoDiesel. However, I have 125 more horses.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

The old saying goes, 'there is lies, dam lies and statistics.' My understanding is the road they tested on is 12 miles long. Why did they only use 3? Is it the only stretch were the little Eboost would 'win'?

Having said that, pretty solid performance. I don't think the Ediesel will beat it anywhere but mileage. That will be one of the few reasons to get the Ediesel.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya cause I'm always worried about pulling a load up a hill faster than another truck. Last I checked there's not too many steep grades in Texas and I don't plan on going to Colorado pulling a 7000+ load.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

While going up that hill the engine was likely 300 rpm under redline and the turbos glowing cherry red. I'll take my high revving turbo motors on my sports cars please and get my torque from multiple injections of hot oil and a nice long burn.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

snapperlicious said:


> Dodge ecodiesel still has more torque than the f-150. I wouldn't buy either one of them though, IMO.


Torque is what gets the dodge off the line quicker. The lack of HP is why it runs out of steam. The extra HP in the Ford is what lets it pull ahead. Way ahead.

Whether you would buy one or not, it's pretty darn impressive for such a small motor. The bow tie engineers have to be kicking themselves. Their new truck is getting matched by an economy car motor in a towing contest. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

That 2.7 should be plenty of engine for anyone towing an average 20ft boat 5 times a year. And hopefully then we won't have to listen to any crying about how a screaming torque monster of a 3.5 EB only gets 17mpg.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, one thing I was always told growing up working on engines is you can make all the power you want out of a small engine; FOR A LITTLE WHILE. These engines wont stand the test of time, if these companies want to make a truck for power and pulling than put a BIG engine that will do just that; if you want economy then go the other route. It's kinda like saying you have an all around boat ski behind it, hit the south shoreline for a wade in the morning and then head out to the floaters for an overnighter, its a pipe dream. Just my $.02


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Torque is what gets the dodge off the line quicker. The lack of HP is why it runs out of steam. The extra HP in the Ford is what lets it pull ahead. Way ahead.
> 
> Whether you would buy one or not, it's pretty darn impressive for such a small motor. The bow tie engineers have to be kicking themselves. Their new truck is getting matched by an economy car motor in a towing contest. That's just embarrassing.


This was my point exactly, this has to be the best disgrace to the Bowtie team and Dodge. Ford is #1 in the engineering/design area. I only expect more surprises to come out as they get closer to the release the truck of the year. The amount of horsepower/torque coming from that little 2.7 is amazing, and it can tow 8,000lbs!!! I can only imagine the gas mileage it will get. Hell my 2002 F150 pulls my 5,000 lb boat, but being a 4.2 V6 w/ 225 hp, Im not running in the fastlane. I rented a 2014 Ecoboost and towed the boat to Lake Somerville and was really impressed with the 3.5 Ecoboost on all the big hills.

PATIENTLY Waiting to buy a 2015 F150, motor undecided.


----------



## salty balls (Aug 12, 2005)

Sounds fishy to me Eco diesel only comes in 3.55 gears yet it says it had 3.95 in the test truck


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

salty balls said:


> Sounds fishy to me Eco diesel only comes in 3.55 gears yet it says it had 3.95 in the test truck


Just ran the configurator from the RAM website and 3:55 is standard, 3:92 is $50 upgrade options with eco diesel.


----------

